
Wormholy: A debugger for iOS network calls - ingve
https://github.com/pmusolino/Wormholy
======
dewey
Why would you do it on the device itself where you can't easily work with the
response (tweaking parameters in curl,..)? I always use Charles Proxy and it's
great.

~~~
aplummer
Sometimes you need to have SSL pinning enabled and still check. You could
include this and run the prod build which is pretty handy.

------
stefanfisk
does it have any use cases that are not covered by
[https://www.charlesproxy.com/ios/](https://www.charlesproxy.com/ios/)?

~~~
sjtgraham
Pinned certificates

------
Senderman
It should really say "HTTP[S]" calls, or "Web" calls or somesuch - when I saw
"Network" I hoped it would be a debugger for, say, UDP packets and TCP
traffic. It's not.

------
marvel_boy
Amazing. It is Objective c compatible?

~~~
Kipters
Yes, it's in the readme

------
ios_geek1
seems like a copy of
[https://github.com/kasketis/netfox](https://github.com/kasketis/netfox)

------
mcfedr
any different to netfox?

